# GFCI breaker problem



## a4rye (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello all, just a little problem I'm having with some outlets in my kitchen.

I'll try to explain this the best I can, using bullets


There are 4 outlets in the room
Two of each of these 4 outlets are connected to two separate gfci breaker
let's call the outlets 1, 2, 3, and 4 and the breakers A and B
So, Outlets 1 and 2 are connected to breaker A and 3 and 4 to breaker B
When I plug something into outlets 1 or 3 they work fine, however, when I plug something into outlets 2 or 4 the GFCI trips at the breaker
When I plug an outlet tester into any of the 4 outlets nothing is shown as being wired up incorrectly.

So, the outlets that are downstream from each of the first outlets on their respective breakers are useless.  I'm thinking that the neutrals are crossed somewhere along the way but I'm at a loss for how to fix this problem.

Any ideas on how to figure out where this problem is stemming from?


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 24, 2008)

Turn off the power to those circuits. Then start takin things apart and get a tester tracer ready to see where the wires go.
That is the only way to know for sure, besides you will need to get in there to do it right anyway.

There is always the ol, call the electrician route also.


----------



## triple D (Sep 25, 2008)

It would help to know some history. Has the wiring been done recently? Or have the breakers been added recently? Did the plugs ever work fine? And also like insp.D says, turn off power and pull out all four plugs and let us know how many wires on each plug and what colors, ect., ect. Are you exact in your number and letter match up? We'll get you through this, just get back to us, good luck....


----------



## a4rye (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm going to work on the wiring this weekend and see what's up.  

Yes the letter number combination is correct.  

Thanks for the help so far!


----------

